# Need this part's use identified



## vroom!!! (Aug 5, 2016)

I just picked up my 2016 GTI and on the interior of the hatch, there is a door which allows access to the manual hatch release and on the backside of the door, there are two sets of clips that appear to hold something long and square in shape. No one at the dealership can tell me what these clips are suppose to hold and there is no mention of them in the owner's manual.

Does anyone know what the clips are designed to hold?








[/url]GTI_Hatch_Md by S Vroom, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Max Schnell (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't see the picture, bit I'm assuming you're talking about the holder for the OEM warning triangle, I bought one for my car.


----------



## vroom!!! (Aug 5, 2016)

Max, thanks for the response. I'm trying again to add the image here:








[/url]GTI_Hatch_Md by S Vroom, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Max Schnell (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep, that's it, I think I picked up mine from ECS Tuning


----------



## vroom!!! (Aug 5, 2016)

*Difference from warning triangle in Roadside kit?*

Max, my GTI came with the OEM Roadside Kit which contains a foldable orange warning triangle; by itself it is too small to fit the clips in the picture. I looked at the one that ECS offers and it appears to be larger and comes with a rectangular case to hold the triangle. I just wanted to verify that this is the same triangle you purchased and, if so, does the case fit securely in the clips and within the length of the storage compartment on either side of the clips?


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

I have this same "case" in my 07 passat wagon. It does NOT have anything at present. I do know it is for that triangle. ECS shows proper part number though.


----------



## Max Schnell (Aug 1, 2014)

vroom!!! said:


> Max, my GTI came with the OEM Roadside Kit which contains a foldable orange warning triangle; by itself it is too small to fit the clips in the picture. I looked at the one that ECS offers and it appears to be larger and comes with a rectangular case to hold the triangle. I just wanted to verify that this is the same triangle you purchased and, if so, does the case fit securely in the clips and within the length of the storage compartment on either side of the clips?


Yes, and yes


----------



## vroom!!! (Aug 5, 2016)

*Thanks for the photos*

Thanks again for your response and I really appreciate you taking time to include photos of the Warning Triangle case mounted in the storage clips. FYI, I've ordered my warning triangle from Joe Machens Volkswagen of Columbia, in Columbia, MO. They have the deepest discounts on OEM VW Accessories out of all the VW dealers in the USA and their price was slightly less than ECS's on the same VW part number.
http://parts.joemachensvw.com/p/Vol...ing-Triangle---Orange/53071868/1Y0093055.html


----------

